# Possible Vizsla Owner - Looking for advice



## Neil.C (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi All

So it started with the rest of the family badgering me to have a dog a well over a year ago, recently I started to look into the possibility of getting something to join the clan. That was when I came across the Hungarian Vizsla! They are stunning dogs and I'd love any advice in owning such a beaut.

A bit about our family, 2 children 6 and 8 love dogs and are obviously very active. Most of our weekends are spent in parks or fields playing sport, walking or riding bikes etc. I like to mountain bike, my wife loves to run, so I don't see exercising a dog being a problem. We do both work although locally so can pop home at lunch plus have others who can come round to tend to the dog. We have a detached house in an estate location (uk) so smallish garden but plenty of green areas and countryside nearby.

Ive already spent many hours trying to read up on whats best, a few people have said get a labrador they are a lot easier, but I'd so much prefer a Vizsla is it a good family friend? there are so many conflicting reports about them being destructive and others saying they are very obedient etc so I thought Id ask you people, the owners for advice.

What do i need to do in preparation, what do I need to know. Anything Ive missed?

Ideally if I do all my homework now we would ideally be able to pick one up towards the end of October which will be half term week so everyone is home for the week so can settle the dog better.

So please help


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

I can't offer a lot of advise since Gus is my first Vizsla. He really doesn't even know he's a dog - he's so spoiled. He is good around my nieces & nephews but we don't have children of our own. I previously had a lab. She was an amazing, patient dog. Very smart and very strong headed. She was so special to me that I couldn't bear to get another lab. I had never previously seen a Vizsla nor knew much about them. I did plenty of research before deciding on the breed though. Gus is about 18 months old. He is so different from our lab. He is "in love" with us. There's not a minute that goes by that he doesn't want to be right beside us. While stubborn at times, he was pretty easily trained. Housebreaking was a breeze. We did start him in the crate and I work from home so potty breaks every couple hours were easy. Honestly, he didn't chew anywhere near as bad as our lab. He did go through the shark attack phase which was horrible though. Instead of destroying furniture - he destroyed our arms, legs, faces, etc. This forum has been wonderful in learning how to deal with all his phases. He has a LOT more energy than any dog I've ever been around. However, as long as his routine doesn't get messed up - it's easily released and controlled. He goes everywhere with us - the farm, the lake, the store, friends' houses, etc. He demands to be included in everything we do. He has bonded with both my husband and I but more so to me. He still gets jealous when my husband hugs me. Gus will wiggle his way between us. The term "velcro" that everyone associates with this breed is right on. It is literal. I feel like our biggest mistake with Gus was letting him sleep in the bed when he was a puppy. He now weighs 60 pounds and is still in the bed. We have purchased many different kinds of beds for him but he won't sleep in them at night.  I can't imagine our lives without him now. He is such a big part of our family. Good luck to you. If you decide on a Vizsla, just remember to have lots of patience - the reward is so worth it.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We currently have two Vizslas and years ago had a black lab for 13 years. Both breeds will be very active as pups. All puppies are active.

The lab was definitely more destructive as a young dog. As the lab aged, she did not require as much attention or exercise as a Vizsla does. She was a very, very sweet dog. A negative about labs is that they shed everywhere. Make sure you get a lab who is the color of your carpet, furniture & flooring because you will want the hair to blend in. Expect to sweep/vacuum about every 3-4 days. Our lab was trainable, but no where near as eager to please as a V. A lab would do better home alone during the day. We work from home and I know it would be difficult to work away from the house with a V. People do it, but they work at it I'm sure. 

Our V's -- a 4 year old female and 6 year old male require a lot of personal, loving attention. They sleep in our beds. The sleep next to me when I work. They literally follow me everywhere. They require a good deal of off leash exercise - daily - rain, snow, or shine. Vizsla's shed but only about 10% of what a lab does. And the hairs are tiny so they don't float around. V's are very, very trainable and eager to please. On the flip side, they can be a bit neurotic so make sure you get a pup from a good breeder with confident parents. Good training will help them be more confident too. Neither of them is destructive, they know which items are theirs and have NEVER chewed up something that doesn't belong to them. V's need a firm hand but if you over-correct or yell they really take it personally (even if you aren't raising your voice at them) - I swear they are half human. 

To me, the biggest downside of a V is what to do with them when you go on vacation. They don't do well in kennels. Research pet sitters or friends who can watch your dog before you plunge and get one. 

I've had both breeds and would never get a lab again - primarily because of their large size and the shedding. I would definitely get a Vizsla again - but our circumstances make us great V parents - 40 acres, 2 ponds, woods, fields and we work from home. Vizlas give so much love to a house and family --- it's incredible. They are truly amazing dogs.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Let me absolutely clear from the beginning: The biggest downside to a Vizsla is that they do not live forever. 

I could wrote volumes about my V's, but when folks like yourself ask, what I respond with is very simple: 1) They do best in active, energetic families, and 2) They do best in families that treat them like full members, they're highly intelligent and extremely emotional (and emotionally sensitive), and expect to be included in, and treated like any other member of your pack.

If you see dog ownership as something that would be "Nice", but what you both want and expect is a dog..get the Lab. They're very happy being dogs.

However if you look at a dog as yet another experience to form a strong attachment with a member of a different species that just looks different than us and are willing to make the commitment with that understanding, everything else is just a dog.

FWIW, I've had, shared and adored Vizslas for over 25 years now, and I couldn't imagine life without one..or with anything else, ftm.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Vizsla Baby "To me, the biggest downside of a V is what to do with them when you go on vacation. They don't do well in kennels. Research pet sitters or friends who can watch your dog before you plunge and get one. "

This is so, so true! We always had someone to watch our other dogs while we were on vacation. Usually my parents. We've spent one night alone in 18 months - and that wasn't even our wedding night!!! While my parents and multiple friends say they wouldn't mind keeping Gus, we just can't bring ourselves to do that to them, him, or us. He's a handful in other places. My parents have a labradoodle that Gus adores so they never wind down. I worry that he would get separation anxiety too. My husband jokes he doesn't know who would get more anxious - me or the dog. LOL


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

I've only had a Vizsla for 2 months, but I did have a lab for 13 years as from early teens into my 20's in a family environment.

Labs are popular for a reason - easy to train, super friendly, patient, will protect the home, and active (happy to play with kids). I agree with Vizsla Baby, they shed a lot do labs. That was a real pain and as an asthmatic, it wasn't ideal for me.

One thing I have found with our young Vizsla is that they are much more needy (he's a puppy, I know, but I don't remember our lab being anywhere near this needy at that age!). This is both a good and a bad thing - they will learn quickly because they're so willing to please you. But they don't like being left alone. I actually really love that quality about them, but you don't want a dog that will be very distressed when you leave them. So you will have to work on it, the same way you will have to work with them on recall, stay, leave it, etc. Labs after the initial period are happy to be left alone and sleep.

I work from home so my biggest challenge is getting him used to being quiet and relaxed when by himself in the crate. He has his good days and bad days. Today was a bad day, he screamed like he was being attacked! All other commands are going well, I would say (he's not perfect, easily distracted! But he's already better mannered with people and dogs than my lab ever was in her entire life)

Vizslas are very popular as a family dog in their native Hungary. I would say they're probably not as comfortable with children as labradors are, but this is all a question of socialisation. Our Vizsla was scared of everything the first month he was with us, but we take him everywhere with us, including busy markets, restaurants, dog parks, and he's much more confident now.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Neil.C welcome to the forum. Black lab or V?? nice predicament to be in . For my 9th (yep 9th) birthday my parents got me a black lab, I was responsible for his exercise, training, feeding (not buying his food though) and the multitude of other tasks associated with a dogs welfare. He was the best friend a young lad in the Lake District could have and he lived on till he was 14 year old, I still think about him most days .
Would I let my two boys (aged 9 and 10) be responsible for my V's (wirehaireds) ???, no way! lol, Ruby my elder HWV was quite challenging around the kids who'd be 5 & 6 when we got her, the shark attacks brought a few tears at times but tbh the boys were always crowding her out and hardly giving her space to breathe. Maybe the novelty wore off with them when we got Elvis (now 8 months old) as we've had no shark attacks from him at all, he's been an absolute dream of a pup.
Whereabouts in UK are you based and is there a V owner in the neighbourhood that would be happy let you see a V's day to day life before you decide?
I'm not sure that you'd be able to get a well bred V ready for half term as most reputable breeders will have a waiting list.
Good luck with whatever you decide though


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

As you will gather, Vs are very social dogs and are not generally happy at being left for long periods. When I say this I'm thinking of adult dogs. V puppies are extremely demanding and I don't know how you and they are going to cope if you don't have someone with them during the day.

I would say this thread is essential reading for any potential owner...http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6693.0.html


----------



## KtVaBch (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello =D I look forward to hearing about your new addition whomever you decide to pickup ! A house is not a home without furry feet running around, in my opinion. I have 2 children (of the human variety) and currently one Vizsla who has been an irreplaceable member of our family for almost 4 years. I also have a 16 year old black lab, border collie mix who unfortunately lives with family. My son has allergy induced asthma and our Lab/collie ' s high maintenance shedding became a health risk for my son. She lives a very spoiled life with my retired mother. We didn't feel complete and started the search for the elusive hypoallergenic dog... I am not a doodle or poodle person- the Vizsla is listed as a low allergen and very clean breed. We did our homework and took 12 months talking to breeders and meeting with breeders to see if they are the right fit for our family.... most definitely yes! I am an animal behavior supervisor of a doggie day camp and boarding facility, I know dogs pretty well Lol... with exposure to real life situations and minimal training- hands down Vizslas are one of my favorite breeds to work with! Bumblebee has recently obtained her Canine Good Citizen Award and is starting her service dog training regime so we can frequent our local children's hospital. Exersize, Exersize, Exersize! You need to give them an outlet. Hike, strap on some roller blades and go, swim! =D your Vizzie will love you even more for it. Give them natural, healthy chewing alternatives so they don't find table legs or cords or shoes in their little teething mouths. (I prefer natural antlers and bully sticks) enjoy getting your children involved in training and daily walks... I can't wait to hear what your new baby's name is... regardless of its breed =D


----------



## Neil.C (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi all,

Thanks for all your wonderful replies, each comment was fully digested and re researched. 

So we have found Reggie! He is 10 weeks and will be coming home with us at the end of the week!

Please keep up the advice and any tips would be fantastic.


----------

